# Ruby - Chocolate & White Girl



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is Ruby at about 6 months (at time of posting she's just passed 7 months) - got a bit arty with this one










Another one at a similar age (wearing her '1% Wolf, 99% Fluff' Tag):










And lastly, one of her at 9 weeks, soon after collecting her:










Hope you like them, we love her very much, she has loads of energy, all the time. A real 'character' as people like to suggest!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OOOO I love it! so cute! nice colour too! so different than my blondie! Ruby does look like she has alot of character to her.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Love her colouring


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG she is stunning, i have never see a cockapoo with her markings, does she have a wee bit of white on the tip of her ear or is it just white that runs roud her neck like a collar.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks - we now realise she is a bit unusual in her markings as a lot of people comment. She has white on the back of her neck, her ears are solid brown. Thanks for the comments, its amazing to see how white she was. 

She loves nothing more than lying down in large puddle or mud pool, which explains the darkened chest, face, etc.

She's an F2, both parents were solid colours!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The pic of her with her tag on keeps making me giggle! her nose is adorable!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what colour were the rest of her litter and what coler were mum and dad, were they both English min cockapoos ?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She was 1 of 9 - she had one brown sister (but not as curly as Ruby), and the rest were black, black and white or black and blue roan. Her mother was white and her father was a brown (but a lighter more gingery brown than Ruby).


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovely, hase she had hert first trim she looks very neet compaird to my delta lol ?


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow she looks amazing gr8 colour


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, she's been trimmed twice now - the second time a bit too much to be honest (groomer misheard), not sure we'd get her coat or face done again! We prefer them scruffy looking!

Again thanks for all the nice comments - they all look fantastic to me!

Her best friend is a 2-week younger Labradoodle called Roxie - they have a great time running around together.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely x x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous color and markings, very striking girl you got there.  Who is her breeder?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Again, thanks for all the great comments -for the record, I think all the dogs on here are great.

She came from Sally's Cockapoos in Andover, Hampshire - the amount of info we got was great - pictures of Ruby every week until we collected her, pictures of both her parents (we met them too) and her lineage, vaccination, general advice, etc etc


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I like your artsy one


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for the info RubyCockapoo.


----------

